# Bending/Stripping Cabinet Screws



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

There's a set of cabinet clamp at the depot for around $50. Well worth it. By turning one knob clamping pressure flushes the stiles and holds the cabs tight. They come as a set of two. there's a pre-drill hole that keeps your bit straight. 

Maybe this is so well known I'm silly for mentioning it. Some guys carry a bar of soap and pull the screw through it for lubrication. What I do and I read it in JLC or somewhere. I buy a $.99 wax ring for a toilet and dip the screw in.....Haven't broken or bent a screw in years.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

WNYcarpenter said:


> Maybe this is so well known I'm silly for mentioning it. Some guys carry a bar of soap and pull the screw through it for lubrication. What I do and I read it in JLC or somewhere. I buy a $.99 wax ring for a toilet and dip the screw in.....Haven't broken or bent a screw in years.


Here's the rest of that tip. Drill a hole in the end of your hammer and force the wax into the hole. Now you have a reliable place to keep the wax!

If you are reading this and don't have an impact driver, go drive head-on into the next telephone pole you see. What rock have you been under for the past 4-5 years?!??!?!?! They are indispensible.

As far as cabinet screws go, try these from Fastcap.com:

http://www.fastcap.com/prod2.asp?page=powerheads

I bet if you call them and ask for a sample, they'll send some out to you free. They do work great!


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's a link to the clamps I mentioned in my last post. Sorry, there are two knobs!



http://www.coastaltool.com/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/clamps_vises/pony/cabinet_claw.htm?E+coastest


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I appologize for previous posts....Today, I broke off two screws and stripped one! I didn't have any wax with me and tried using liquid soap I borrowed from the kitchen (it worked), but not well enough. arty: 

Impact driver!!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

WNYcarpenter said:


> Here's a link to the clamps I mentioned in my last post. Sorry, there are two knobs!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coastaltool.com/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/clamps_vises/pony/cabinet_claw.htm?E+coastest


I have two of those cabinet claw clamps, I find them worthless because I can't counter sink using them. I'll give them to any contractor with 200 posts here for free, just pay for the shipping.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Well Mike, your not very observant because if you look closely enough or owned on than you'd see that there's a plastic part that swivels. You simply move the part aside, low an behold......you can countersink your screw....


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I have two of those cabinet claw clamps, I find them worthless because I can't counter sink using them. I'll give them to any contractor with 200 posts here for free, just pay for the shipping.


Hey Mike, 211 posts here. How much for shipping to 12590?


----------



## ecooke21 (Sep 21, 2004)

WNYcarpenter said:


> Well Mike, your not very observant because if you look closely enough or owned on than you'd see that there's a plastic part that swivels. You simply move the part aside, low an behold......you can countersink your screw....



Righto chap! I have the same ones and I can countersink after moving the plastic thing aside.. I think thise cab claws are the sh!t.. I'll pay for shiping for those Mike..
where do i paypal?

I just noticed, I need 200 posts for them  I guess I'll go post whoring to build my post count up


----------

